# Use TS4K remote to control other devices?



## Tom Eastman (Dec 21, 2020)

I have found that one can use olderTivo remotes to control other devices such as Apple TV, which has a "Learn Remote" option, in which the older TiVo remote can be programmed to operate the Apple TV, including Up, Down, FF, etc keys. Does anyone know if it's possible to do this with the TS4K remotes? I've tried it and it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It's bluetooth, so you would pair it with some other device. As you've discovered, learning IR from a bluetooth remote is impossible.


----------



## Tom Eastman (Dec 21, 2020)

I do I have more to learn about how these remotes work, but can you clarify: 

if the TS4K remote has both a Bluetooth and IR functionality (so that it can control volume on a television or receiver) is it not possible to program it using its IR capability so that it can control another device, perhaps to use other keys such as Up, Down, etc?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You could teach your Apple TV the power, vol+/- and mute buttons on the TS4k remote and have them perform any functions you wish. But it seems like it would be extremely confusing to use, plus you lose those 4 functions. If you like the Tivo peanut remote, why not just buy another one of those. They're only $15 on ebay. Or get an actual universal peanut shaped remote like the OARUSB04G.


----------



## Tom Eastman (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you for your suggestion. This may be my best option.


----------

